# Gengetsu Semi-Stainless 210mm and 240mm Restock



## JBroida

Just got some Gengetsu back in stock after a super long wait... sadly only 2 types, but they are awesome ones nonetheless 

Both are the stainless clad, semi-stainless core ones... 210mm and 240mm Wa-Gyutos. Here are the links below:

Gengetsu 210mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Gyuto
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ngetsu/gengetsu-210mm-stainless-wa-gyuto.html

Gengetsu 240mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Gyuto
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ngetsu/gengetsu-240mm-stainless-wa-gyuto.html

Stock is EXTREMELY LIMITED


----------



## glestain

No more?


----------



## JBroida

why no more? They are still in stock


----------



## JohnnyChance

Yes please.


----------



## glestain

Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## labor of love

So if the Semi stainless gyuto is restocked now, that must mean white steel gyutos shouldnt be too far off?:detective: :spin chair:


----------



## JBroida

sadly, no eta on any other gengetsu yet... just these for now


----------



## Umberto

Where are the knives made and who makes them?


----------



## glestain

Jon, do you know when is this going to restock?
Decided to purchase one and find out nothing left...


----------



## JBroida

glestain said:


> Jon, do you know when is this going to restock?
> Decided to purchase one and find out nothing left...



it took 2.5 years for this order to finally come in... no clue when the next one will be coming, but we still have a lot on order... sorry about that. We had a lot and they went quick.


----------



## wenus2

I bet it has something to do with the fact that they are amazing 

Just sayin..... :spin chair:


----------



## CB1968

wenus2 said:


> I bet it has something to do with the fact that they are amazing
> 
> Just sayin..... :spin chair:



Yep well worth the wait, awesome knives


----------



## Namaxy

Agreed! The stainless clad white is one of my favorite knives.


----------



## DitmasPork

Jon,
I'm very happy to have jumped in to snag one from the recent batch before they sold out! Here are some photos I took of my 240 gyuto when I first got it last month, very impressed by it. 
It's a very sexy profile, it seems more lithe in person than how it comes across on your website. Blade also seems thinner, very much of a finesse knife for me, getting very thin at the tip. I know you don't like to talk specifics, but this batch seems a bit more refined, slimmer than the example on your site? Or perhaps I'm reading into it too much with my excitement.


----------



## JBroida

we are always trying to improve things... to be honest though, they arent that far off from our original run.


----------

